# pics of the new abc bow



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey everyone here are some pics of the Crow series.

The Crow LTD









The Crow









The Crow XL









Rattle Skin Wrap for Crow XL only


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking good Ed!:tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## theghost (Jan 22, 2009)

cool looking bow. what are the specs on them?


----------



## coryj (Dec 26, 2006)

Great looking bows, hopefully one of the local shops will carry them. I'd really like to try out the crow and crow xl. I'm curious about the specs also.


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

Crow A.A. 31.5" B.H.8" I.B.O. 300

Crow XL A.A. 36.5" B.H. 6.3 I.B.O.310


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics and the specs. The LTD looks like the bow I saw on the rack at Girts in Straughn (where Colvin's used to be).

Not trying to be a wise-cracker with this question. I am serious.

What makes your bow different or special or better than what is already on the market? i.e. why should I buy a Crow by ABC instead someone elses bow?

Need some to do some promotion if you want to make sales. Hopefully the promotional stuff will be available soon.


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

Shooting the bow tells most of the story. The way these bows are tuned & balanced is awsome. By far the most accurate bows I have designed to date.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the response.

Wonder if Randy R. at Girts will let you "try before you buy".

Are cams DL specific or are do they have adjustable mods?


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

They have mods.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Great talking to you again today Ed. Looking forward to the arrival of my Crow XL. I will get some feedback posted up as soon as possible. Thanks again, Mark A.


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

Shooting the bow tells most of the story. The way these bows are tuned & balanced is awsome. By far the most accurate bows I have designed to date.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

What are the weights of these bows? I notice not a ton of machining done on the risers or cams to reduce some weight.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

Crow ltd 4.4


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the LTD.


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*. nice*

........ ttt........:thumbs_up
Can't wait for my rattleskin ..... got itchy finger just thinking about it ......


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt,,, calling ya about a test drive tomorow Ed, i like your approach, i see more and more pro shooters becoming "professianal athletes" in thier attitude and demeaner... last ones at the shoots and the first ones to leave. I volunteer at every shoot i go to, shoot good, and help everyone i can in the sport. it's no fun by yourself. i dropped 20 points at a shoot today because i was helping the newbie in front of me on the line more than i was trying to shoot perfect. i'm the first guy to say here, try mine, see if ya like it. i have four releases, one bow, three half dozen arrows and three stabilizers on loan right now, and they're all paid for with my own money, not 'freebies'. i shoot what i like, and encourage others to find that for themselves. 
I'm not a "pro" i'm an enthusiast. that doesn't mean i can't shoot.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

keep it up for the morning crew.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Looks like Pearson/Darton Hurricane Hybrid Cat 5 cams minus a few cut outs.


----------



## sonsguide (Dec 16, 2008)

*youth bows*

Do you make anything in a youth model son is looking for a 3d bow cub class


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

No youth models yet. Expect to see one in the near future.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

*Great service*



Archeroni said:


> Thanks for posting the pics and the specs. The LTD looks like the bow I saw on the rack at Girts in Straughn (where Colvin's used to be).
> 
> Not trying to be a wise-cracker with this question. I am serious.
> 
> ...


Why you should buy a crow you will know after you shoot one. I went to there shop today to get a new cam that was damaged buy a pro shops press I had working on mine and Ed covered it under warantee. You couldn't ask for better bunch of guy's Ed and the guy's that build them also got a set of scott strings at or below cost and all I can say is you can't go wrong with Ed and the guys at anderson bow company. I will be proud to represent the crow this summer at all the 3D shoots I plan on attending. Thanks,again anderson bow company:rock-on:


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

*Youth bow*



EdMchperson said:


> No youth models yet. Expect to see one in the near future.


I told my 9yr old about this and he said he wants the first one like dads and all I could do was


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spelling*

Ed, aren't you Matt McPherson's brother? Why do you spell your name differently? Just wondered.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

That was my fault. When I was helping Ed create a log-in, I got the fat fingers.



Bownut61 said:


> Ed, aren't you Matt McPherson's brother? Why do you spell your name differently? Just wondered.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt... waiting to shoot one....before it gets warm out....


----------



## brandon102280 (Jan 24, 2009)

*!!!!!!*

Great looking Bow ED Keep up the good work!:shade:


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

shot these bows at the ata and they were some shooters. the target colors are pretty sharp too.


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Keep it up Ed. Glad to see your back


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

WHuffman said:


> That was my fault. When I was helping Ed create a log-in, I got the fat fingers.


I would think a PM to an admin could fix that.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Ed I want to thank you for the oppurtunity to shoot your bows and me and my wife can't wait to get them Thanks


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

deadeyeD said:


> Ed I want to thank you for the oppurtunity to shoot your bows and me and my wife can't wait to get them Thanks


As deadeyeD's wife, I second that....:wink:


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

can't wait to get my rattleskin xl oh man I bet its awesome get it it and take it out and let it bite some targets .


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

deadeyeD said:


> can't wait to get my rattleskin xl oh man I bet its awesome get it it and take it out and let it bite some targets .


Thats great man. Lucky guy. :dancing:


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm going to see Ed monday and pay for my rattleskin xl


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Man I can't wait so excited I love the 36 1/2 inch axle to axle.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm hoping my XL shows up this week, can't wait to give it a test drive. Thanks for the opportunity Ed and ABC.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

*Site is up now*

WEll guy, I went and seen Ed today my rattleskin will be here soon can't wait. Also the website is up now andersonbow.com with many updates soon per Ed.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

TTT for the rattleskin


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Ed,

As I just spoke with you today in regards to the staff position and you are sending out my bow, I checked out the website and it is great. As far as the Crow XL, I noticed they come in 3 colors. Can you post pics of the full bow in the other colors?


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

I had the priviledge of speaking with Mr. McPherson again today; First class guy with a first class operation. I am anxiously awaiting the arrival my test-run Crow XL. 

Thanks again Mr. McPherson-
Matt Whitehair


----------



## meatman76 (Sep 17, 2007)

sent pm


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

A bump for an awsome company and an honest guy who makes some fine products!:bump::wink:


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*super cool bows*

hi ed super nice bows .


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*staff spot*

hi ed i would love to shoot for you. i shoot in nfaa/psaa/ibo/fita shoots. you can call me at 484/336/3219 thanks joseph homan


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

I created an area for Anderson bow owners in the social group section for all interested.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

anyone have a pic of the bow with a stabilizer installed?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Bake1 said:


> I created an area for Anderson bow owners in the social group section for all interested.


I must be blind. I cant find the social group section.


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Here's the link:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=136


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

Ltd


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Going up!:wink:


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

ronhornback said:


> Ltd


Nice looking bow but why does that stabilizer point up so much?


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

This was one of the first demos there not like that now.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*abc*

guys and gals this bow is one sweet shooter.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Here are some pics of the bows guys, once again.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

*Early Christmas*

Thank you Santa (UPS).
I pulled into my driveway to see a package on my front porch and I knew it was my Crow XL so down to my bench I went. I spent some time after work setting it up. Still have to do the fine tuning but I can truthfully say this bow is extremely accurate. I put an arrow in the same hole at least 10 times. Granted I am only shooting 8 yards with pins but I cant do that with my Old Glory with a scope. When I first shot the Crow XL I had a buzz ( something was vibrating ). I determined it was the eclip on the axle. A wrap of serving material took care of that. So far I am very happy with this bow, but I have of yet time to take it to the range. I am planning on making this my 3D ( Hunter Class ) and hunting bow. As for the feeling of the grip it feels good. I will keep you posted. I have included some pics of my Crow XL.:thumbs_up


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Man thats one sweet mamagama can't wait to get my rattleskin bow should be here I hope this week.





McDawg said:


> Thank you Santa (UPS).
> I pulled into my driveway to see a package on my front porch and I knew it was my Crow XL so down to my bench I went. I spent some time after work setting it up. Still have to do the fine tuning but I can truthfully say this bow is extremely accurate. I put an arrow in the same hole at least 10 times. Granted I am only shooting 8 yards with pins but I cant do that with my Old Glory with a scope. When I first shot the Crow XL I had a buzz ( something was vibrating ). I determined it was the eclip on the axle. A wrap of serving material took care of that. So far I am very happy with this bow, but I have of yet time to take it to the range. I am planning on making this my 3D ( Hunter Class ) and hunting bow. As for the feeling of the grip it feels good. I will keep you posted. I have included some pics of my Crow XL.:thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Sweet looking rig man. It seems that the stabilizer is pointing slightly upward , or is it just a false illusion in the picture? Let us know how she shoots and good luck with it.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

A bump for some nice looking bows.:thumbs_up


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

Archeroni said:


> Thanks for posting the pics and the specs. The LTD looks like the bow I saw on the rack at Girts in Straughn (where Colvin's used to be).
> 
> Not trying to be a wise-cracker with this question. I am serious.
> 
> ...


Feel = Accuracy + Confidence² 
YOU GOTTA TEST DRIVE ONE TODAY.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Lets put these up for the day.:tongue:


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

Spoke to bill today he said 2 or 3 more weeks on the rattleskins. Still at coaters in oregon.:sad:


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

ronhornback said:


> Spoke to bill today he said 2 or 3 more weeks on the rattleskins. Still at coaters in oregon.:sad:


thats wierd I talked to Ed 2 days ago and he said he already had them just waiting on the cams and limb pockets to get done.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Ttt!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Up:thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Check um' out fellas.:wink:


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

*pics*

more photos on the way.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Good evening bump.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

^^^^up^^^^!!!


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

If anyone has a Crow or Crow Xl ,post up some pics.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Bump it up!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

A midnight bump!:darkbeer:


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Ohboy my rattleskin XL is on its way hotdiggied dog can't wait.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

When did you order? Lucky you


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

2 months ago finally this baby will be making a trip to Paris Texas.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

I ordered mine feb 9th so I,m still waiting.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

I order mine the 7th or 8th of feb. they are shipping.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

deadeyeD said:


> I order mine the 7th or 8th of feb. they are shipping.


Yup and deadeyeD got the call today, and they are in route as we speak...:shade:


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

You guys are the lucky ones I was there today and the coaters said they just got the correct film in. Ed should have some rattleskins by first of next week.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*abc*

ed you did a great job with ronhornback that was fast great service.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree , great service.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

Ed is a great guy no better mine was the first they had an issue with and you have to remember mine was one of the first demo bows out.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, whoever gets their new bows in please post pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

Got my Crow XL 2 days ago. But been working, and just got it set up last night. Thanks Ed for the best service I have had from a bow company. This thing shoots like a dream! Absolutely worth it.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice its about time i see a true side profile shot of a Crow XL.Good luck with it.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well guys me and deadeyeD finaly got our bows, but UPS got to rough with his rattleskin XL and we had to send it back. But we both also have our camo Crow's and (dispite all the things I heard) they are awsome.. I tend to be picky on the draw cycle of bows after havin prearchery shoulder injure. I cant stand a harsh draw or harsh back wall. And the Crow feels great. It does have a back wall but it is anything but harsh. deadeye sighted his in yesturday and I started workin on mine a little when I got home from work. If its not rainin/snowin here in Arkansas when I get off work today I will play some more..I will get some action pics up sometime this weekend...:shade:


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

New pics of the xl's on the web site on page 3


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

ronhornback said:


> New pics of the xl's on the web site on page 3


Yes nicer in person sucks that I had to send it back for the damage UPS did to mine but you know what they will fix it because the folks ath anderson bow company are some of the best people there is awesome people to deal with talk to they are just great folks.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well it was rainin when I got home yest. afternoon. :teeth: So I put our 4x4 block out in the yard and I stood on the carport and flung a few arrows.  I had to shoot... LOL deadeye and the lil 1 watched from the window..


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

ttt 4 the nite


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing pictures. It's nice to see the bows with the limbs bent.Good luck with them.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

yup


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

We will get some different pics on Sunday when we take the Crows for a flight around the 3D range...LOL I took mine to my 5 spot league last night. I shot a little lower score then my average, but thats kool.. It is one sweet shootin bow. If the XL's are anything like them man this will be a good yr...


----------



## 3Dshooter68 (Apr 4, 2009)

Why does the stabilizer angle upward?


----------



## 3Dshooter68 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweet looking ltd Ron


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

3Dshooter68 said:


> Why does the stabilizer angle upward?


it is the way the riser is cut, for balance. With a 10" there is not prob. but we got a 10 deg offset straighted it up better. 

We didnt get any more pics this weekend. It was tryin to rain when we started, 60 degs. and The wind was blowin 40 mph and it was 40 degs when we finished....Tough day of shootin but I came in 1st in womens and deadeye came in 2nd in bowhunter..


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

*My new rattleskin XL sweet*


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Ttt.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok all, here she is..MY Crow XL. These were takin lastnight and deadeyeD is settin it up tonight...I will be flingin some arrows tomorrow after work..:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok all, I took my XL out for its 1st 3D tournament yesturday. After a rough rock start, didnt have it sighted in totaly to new rest (bodoodle timber rattler). But after a few targets, D moved rest and sight just a little and I hit 3 12's in a row. D joked around about movin it all back to where it started. Anyway the day went great. I ended up takin 1st in womens hunter class.


----------

